# Anyone need bear bait?



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I will be throwing out the remainder of my bait this week unless anyone can use it. PM me ASAP if you or someone you know need some last min bait before the season ends.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes. What do you have? I can start baiting for my fall hunt on August 6th.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a bunch of bread, some of which is starting to mold. I wouldn't recommend saving it until Aug. though.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok. Thanks anyways. Congrats on your bear.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

When you start looking for bait check Franz bakery in Logan. Ask them for the expired racks. I never tried them as they don't have a location very close to me, but I was told they will sell a rack for around $10. I would start gathering 1-2 weeks before you start to bait.

I bought expired racks of bread from a local bakery for $10 and it filled up half of my truck bed. I bought 2 racks total and used about 3/4 of it.

I learned alot during this hunt so PM me if you have more questions. I am no expert by stretch of the imagination but I am more than happy to help out.


----------

